# [Compilation] Trop c'est trop !!! (résolu)

## sonofjah

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de poster sur les forums mais en tant qu'utilisateur de Gentoo (Gimp et Blender pour mes applis prefs) depuis près de 3 ans, j'ai réussi de nombreuses fois à me sortir d'affaire en feuilletant vos pages. Mais cette fois, c'est un delire métaphysique qui habite la bête : Je ne peux plus compiler de packages d'importance (gcc,glibc,openoffice,samba...) sans obtenir d'erreur de segmentation mettant fin à la matrice.

j'ai testé la memoire durant 72heures avec memtest86, nib !!

J'ai testé les disques durs (partitionné avec reiserfs)

J'ai modifié les CFLAGS dans tous les sens, nib !!

J'ai refais plusieurs noyaux en essayant d'apporter un soin tout particulier à la gestion du processeur (voir en fin de message), nib !!

Le système est en lui même très stable bien que j'ai viré Opera qui avait tendance à planter trop souvent pour revenir à Firefox mais bon, ça tourne sans pb ni kernel-panic.

Bref, je met à votre disposition une copie d'un emerge --info, d'une erreur classique et d'un extrait du .config souhaitant quelques inspirations de votre part...

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 Feb 2007 17:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fbcon firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap libcaca libg++ live mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection sdl session skins sound spell spl sse ssl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vcd vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fprofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute     -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/../libcpp/include     -o build/genmddeps.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/genmddeps.c

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fprofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute     -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/../libcpp/include     -o build/gengenrtl.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/gengenrtl.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/gengenrtl.c: In function ‘main’:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/gengenrtl.c:353: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [build/gengenrtl.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/build/gcc »

make[1]: *** [stageprofile_build] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/build/gcc »

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5297:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1539:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1413:   Called die

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-devel:gcc-4.1.1-r3:20070216-213646.log'.

extrait du .config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Fri Feb 16 11:51:18 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_LSF=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

Cordialement...Last edited by sonofjah on Sat Feb 17, 2007 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai testé la memoire durant 72heures avec memtest86, nib !!

 

Ce qui ne veut rien dire du tout.

Il y a quelques mois j'avais régulièrement des segfault aléatoires, pas en compilant, mais à l'utilisation.

Certains jours, le système pouvait être utilisé pendant des heures sans problème, et le lendemain, segfault aléatoires au bout de 3 minutes.

J'avais testé la mémoire, aucun problème : d'après memtest86. Pourtant, une barrette était bien défectueuse.

En la retirant, tout est rentré dans l'ordre instantanément. L'idéal est donc de tester avec d'autres barrettes mémoire.

----------

## boozo

'alute

mmm... pas glop ! pas glop !   :Confused: 

je suppose que tu as déjà tout passé en revue mais bon...

tu as fait un upgrade de qqch (genre glibc,...) avant de renconter le pb ?

dans les logs de gcc y'a rien de bien intéressant ?

je serai tenté de faire :

1- laisser reposer ta babasse pour la nuit

2- reprendre au calme en purgeant le ccache (le temp de portage,... et tout le tremblement)

3- retester

4 - si reproduit alors dé-plugger et re-plugger la barrette puis relancer un check de la ram (voire avec un autre programme de test mémoire pourquoi pas) depuis un sysrescuecd

5- prendre une autre ram (neuve / fiable) pour comparer 

Bon courage...   :Sad:    les erreurs aléatoires de cet ordre ou pas c'est jamais du tout cuit mais en l'occurrence c'est très souvent malheureusement (dixit ce fichu compilateur   :Twisted Evil:  ) un pb hardware

edit: arf! /me lag sévère ce soir   :Laughing: 

----------

## sonofjah

Il y a en général 2 barettes de 512 Mo (kingston) sur la machine mais j'avais fais des tests avec une barette de 512 de marque Corsair avec les même résultats.

Merci tout de même pour ta remarque.

----------

## ghoti

Tout d'abord, ce serait méprisant de te souhaiter la bienvenue puisque tu me parais être un vieux briscard du monde gentoo !  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, on voit tout de suite que tu es un fidèle lecteur car ton post est exemplaire !  :Smile: 

Bon, assez de brosse à reluire et revenons à ton problème :

Comme ça, tout de go, trois choses m'interpellent :

 *Quote:*   

> Le système est en lui même très stable

 

Bon, ça, ça veut dire que tu n'as probablement pas de problème matériel.

 *Quote:*   

> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem

 

Aïe, c'est gênant. Mais vu ce qui précède, ajouté au fait que tu as testé le matos à fond, la probabilité est faible que le problème soit hardware   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 failed. 

 

Là, mes oreilles se dressent ...

On est passé il y a récemment/longtemps du gcc-3.* au gcc-4.* et cette transition est relativement délicate.

Comment as-tu procédé ?

----------

## boozo

mmm... migration 3.x -> 4.x depuis belle lurette en temps gentoo... je pense qu'il aurait eu des résurgences bien avant ; néanmoins tout est toujours possible c'est sûr   :Confused: 

edit : cela dit si c'est uniquement sur les grosses bestioles... je penche plus pour le hard (un coup de chaud, qqch du genre)

edit 2 : cro*** les usages   :Smile:   bienvenue au fait

----------

## sonofjah

Pour le passage de gcc3 à gcc4, c'était il me semble cet été et j'avais un peu de temps, je me souvient avoir suivi les conseils d'un tread en anglais qui c'est terminé par une melasse étrange et j'ai donc sauvegardé :

make.conf

fstab

xorg.conf + package xorg

bashrc (pour un env perso)

module.autoload

kernel - initramfs - system.map

grub.conf

et peut-être d'autres bricoles...Puis un format, un coup de stage3 et en 3 heures le systeme etait debout avec gcc4  :Wink: 

Je sais c'est un peu brutal mais c'est plus saint quand on commence à perdre pied.

----------

## ghoti

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> Puis un format, un coup de stage3 et en 3 heures le systeme etait debout avec gcc4 ;)Je sais c'est un peu brutal mais c'est plus saint quand on commence à perdre pied.

 

Ah là là : l'évangile selon billou !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Mais tu as raison : il y a des fois où une bonne remise à plat est préférable à des chipotages sans fin!

Bon : justifions nous :

[troll]

au moins, sous Linux ( Gentoo), on a le DROIT de réparer ou reformater, au choix, sans devoir se justifier auprès des autorités supérieures...

[/troll]

Mais en l'occurence, puisque le système de notre ami paraît sain à la base, il serait peut-être intéressant de creuser un peu ...

----------

## widan

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> ... d'une erreur classique ...

 

Les erreurs sont toujours les mêmes ou bien c'est aléatoire ? Si toujours les même, c'est un problème logiciel, si ça varie, c'est probablement matériel. Pour memtest86, ça teste la RAM "à froid". De longues sessions de compilation combinées avec une ventilation limite (ou un ventirad plein de poussière) peuvent faire un peu trop chauffer les composants et provoquer des erreurs qui ne serait pas là en temps normal.

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as pas d'overclocking sur ta machine par hazard, si jamais enlève le.

----------

## sonofjah

Quelques pistes, mais non, les plantages ont lieu quelques minutes après le début de la compilation parfois au bout de 2 minutes ou 20 minutes.

La machine fonctionne capos ouvert et sans poussière!!  :Smile:   h24 dans le bios, il n'y a pas d'overlocking,

cat /proc/meminfo donne ça:

MemTotal:      1035444 kB

MemFree:         13276 kB

Buffers:         28768 kB

Cached:         637436 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         445928 kB

Inactive:       525504 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:      1035444 kB

LowFree:         13276 kB

SwapTotal:     1461904 kB

SwapFree:      1461156 kB

Dirty:             204 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      305244 kB

Mapped:          78772 kB

Slab:            29852 kB

SReclaimable:    15572 kB

SUnreclaim:      14280 kB

PageTables:       2260 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

CommitLimit:   1979624 kB

Committed_AS:   521020 kB

VmallocTotal:  1163256 kB

VmallocUsed:     36160 kB

VmallocChunk:  1125876 kB

Au fait, quand le fais un cat /proc/acpi/info, je ne devrais pas voir les valeurs de vitesse et temp ?? 

Je précise que la CM est une Asus a7n8x-e deluxe avec 2 Ram en dual-channel (2*512)

lspci donne ça :

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

01:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

01:09.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

la structure des fs ressemblent à ça : (avec un /boot en sda1 et un swap de 1.5Go en sda2) c'est tout en reiserfs3

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda3              16G  4,4G   11G  29% /

udev                  506M  748K  505M   1% /dev

/dev/sdc1              18G  998M   17G   6% /home

/dev/sdb1              34G   24G   11G  70% /home/lolo/zone

/dev/hda1             153G  101G   52G  67% /home/lolo/area51

shm                   506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

Une petite question supplementaire, le controleur scsi est branché sur un port pci mais la carte est plus longue que la longueur de ce slot et donc des connecteur ne sont pas 'plugué', cela peut il induire des erreurs (la carte avait été récupéré sur un serveur IBM Xseries 225 ou 205 je ne sait plus) ??

----------

## titoucha

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> Une petite question supplementaire, le controleur scsi est branché sur un port pci mais la carte est plus longue que la longueur de ce slot et donc des connecteur ne sont pas 'plugué', cela peut il induire des erreurs (la carte avait été récupéré sur un serveur IBM Xseries 225 ou 205 je ne sait plus) ??

 

Comment ça des connecteurs ne sont pas pluggé, du côté du port PCI ?

----------

## sonofjah

ouais, difficile d'expliquer ça sans image

voir ce lien : http://www.frontierpc.com/wimages/products/b/950016336.jpg

la derniere partie de la carte n'est pas branché puisque le connecteur PCI sur la carte mère est plus court...suis-je clair...

----------

## titoucha

Pour ton connecteur, après recherche c'est du PCI-X et il ne devrait pas avoir de problème avec ton PCI.

http://www.commentcamarche.net/pc/pci.php3

----------

## xaviermiller

"erreur de segmentation" : vérifier à fond la RAM avec memtest86+  :Wink: 

----------

## sonofjah

je viens de mettre 2*512 Mo (infineon) pc2700 cl2.5, j'en ai profiter pour faire un reset du bios, je lance un emerge -avD gcc et je vous tiend au jus...

----------

## sonofjah

L'échange des barrettes n'y a rien changé...en depit du bon sens j'ai demonter le radiateur (c'est celui fourni avec le le proc dans sa version boite), un coup de souflette, un quart d'heure dans un sac en plastique au fond du congélateur (ouf... ma copine s'est apperçu de rien...).

Je remet les memoires d'origines (contrôle temp dans le bios CM:29° PROC:37°)...et la compile de gcc se passe sans erreur en moins de 20 minutes !!!  :Laughing:  c'est cool.

Je lance maintenant un emerge -avuDN world ==> entre autre qt,kdelibs,amarok,mplayer... je croise les doigts...

2 petites questions : 

-Comment contrôler les températures et vitesses de ventilateurs à partir de l'os, faut-il compiler en dur les options SENSOR I2C du noyau ???

-Faut-il installer un truc de ce style : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00030254.html ???

----------

## galerkin

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> ...et la compile de gcc se passe sans erreur en moins de 20 minutes !!!  c'est cool.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

c'est une bombe ta machine ou quoi?

----------

## _Seth_

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> Au fait, quand le fais un cat /proc/acpi/info, je ne devrais pas voir les valeurs de vitesse et temp ?? 

 

J'ai la même carte mère que toi et rien dans le /proc/acpi/info (juste la version : 20060127)

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> [...]...en depit du bon sens j'ai demonter le radiateur (c'est celui fourni avec le le proc dans sa version boite), un coup de souflette, un quart d'heure dans un sac en plastique au fond du congélateur (ouf... ma copine s'est apperçu de rien...).[...] et la compile de gcc se passe sans erreur en moins de 20 minutes !!!  c'est cool. 

 

J'ai eu un problème similaire : la seule fois où je n'ai pas monté moi-même mon proco sur ma CM (c'est un vendeur qui s'en est occupé), la pâte thermique était mal repartie et au bout de quelques mois j'ai eu des erreurs, freezes et autres coupures intempestives quand le proc chauffait trop.

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> 2 petites questions : 
> 
> -Comment contrôler les températures et vitesses de ventilateurs à partir de l'os, faut-il compiler en dur les options SENSOR I2C du noyau ???

 

Pas forcément, j'ai pas vraiment essayé de contrôler la vitesse des ventilos mais avec cette config gkrellm fonctionne correctement :

```
$ grep "I2C" /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

$ grep "SENSORS" /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m
```

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Faut-il installer un truc de ce style : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00030254.html ???

 

A priori non, par contre si tu veux quand même partir sur cette voie là, je te conseille de la faire avec style et retenue.   :Wink: 

----------

## widan

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> Une petite question supplementaire, le controleur scsi est branché sur un port pci mais la carte est plus longue que la longueur de ce slot et donc des connecteur ne sont pas 'plugué', cela peut il induire des erreurs (la carte avait été récupéré sur un serveur IBM Xseries 225 ou 205 je ne sait plus) ??

 

Ta carte doit être du PCI-X, c'est pas grave du moment que la partie qui dépasse ne touche rien sur la carte mère. De toute façon au pire la carte en question ne marche pas, ça ne plante pas le PC.

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> Comment contrôler les températures et vitesses de ventilateurs à partir de l'os, faut-il compiler en dur les options SENSOR I2C du noyau ???

 

Il faut le driver de bus I2C pour ton chipset (dans la section I2C), le ou les drivers pour les capteurs eux mêmes (dans "Hardware Monitoring") et lm_sensors pour afficher les résultats de tout ça.

----------

## _Seth_

et hop un how-to (il date peut être un peu)

----------

## sonofjah

Et voila quelques centaines de megas compilés plus tard, le système est toujours debout. J'ai aussi lancé quelques calculs de tracés de rayons avec blender et il n'y a pas ny pwoblem !! trop cool le pb de cooler !!

j'ose croire que cela ne se reproduira pas et je vais installé sur vos conseils les sensors qui vont bien et peut-être un nouveau radiateur mais sans la démesure de ce que j'ai peu voir   :Laughing:  .

merci à tous de votre aide, je reste en ligne même si je ne suis pas trop bavard.

Merci encore.  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## DuF

C'est plaisant de voir ce genre de sujets et qui conforte dans le choix de l'OS car on se rend compte qu'à la fin, notre bel OS est d'une robustesse aveuglante  :Wink: 

----------

